# GAME: Most Alpha Beta, most Delta Gamma, etc!



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi all! I'm bored and I saw this from an old thread about "the most alpha of the alphas" so I figured let's make a game about which types are the most like the other quadras. I'll start with my choices, which are completely based on people I know in real life and not grounded in any real logic.

*Most Alpha Alpha: ESE* (Social, friendly, enjoys the little things in life like a nice sunny day with friends)
*Most Beta Alpha: ILE* (Loud, intellectually aggressive, always trying to turn group activity into some grand vision)
*Most Gamma Alpha: SEI *(Of all the Alphas they are the most partial towards people they know better, can take a hardline standoffish approach when needed)
*Most Delta Alpha: LII* (Emotionally stoic and able to accept unpleasant truths about the world without distress, content)

*Most Alpha Beta: SLE* (Wants to bring their pals out to the best places: best restaurants, best clubs, the best drinks...loves indulging themselves and their loved ones)
*Most Beta Beta: EIE* (Deeply concerned and passionate about social causes, protects their "group" like a Mother Hen)
*Most Gamma Beta: LSI* (Independent, slow to warm up, very realistic and skeptical about relationships and the characters of others. Plans their lives and futures out in advance)
*Most Delta Beta: IEI* (Usually has a sort of "wise" aura to them, very democratic for a Beta and more willing to listen to the "outsiders")

*Most Alpha Gamma: SEE *(Friendly, optimistic, and always looking to have fun and enjoy life. Excellent hosts/hostesses and knows how to entertain an audience)
*Most Beta Gamma: LIE* (Bold, confrontational, gregarious. Most likely Gamma to pursue "power" as in wealth, authority, top position in their company and does have a "zest for life")
*Most Gamma Gamma: ILI* (Stern, skeptical, futuristic. Has their own vision of life they pursue regardless of naysayers. Dislikes frivolity and "fun" just for the sake of fun)
*Most Delta Gamma: ESI* (Can be aggressive if someone has it coming but generally prefers an easygoing, peaceful approach to life. Hardworking, not judgmental, lets others "live and let live")

*Most Alpha Delta: IEE* (Animated, light-hearted, curious. Knows how to "have a good time". Generally less serious and more imaginative than their other Delta cousins)
*Most Beta Delta: LSE* (Headstrong, forceful, direct. Very community-oriented and has the sort of "us vs them" attitude)
*Most Gamma Delta: SLI* (Lays down the law whenever necessary, whether that means calling a friend out on his shit or just enforcing the rules. Extremely loyal and generally doesn't seek approval for its own sake.)
*Most Delta Delta: EII* (Tolerant, easy-going and understanding. Empathetic and able to understanding the root cause of feelings and how to make the most of whatever goodness people have. Stable and calm)


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Rabid Seahorse said:


> *Most Delta Beta: IEI* (Usually has a sort of "wise" aura to them, very democratic for a Beta and more willing to listen to the "outsiders")


tbh those "outsiders" will probably be some LSI.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Rabid Seahorse said:


> .
> 
> *Most Alpha Alpha: ESE* (Social, friendly, enjoys the little things in life like a nice sunny day with friends)
> *Most Beta Alpha: ILE* (Loud, intellectually aggressive, always trying to turn group activity into some grand vision)
> ...


I think I actually identify more with SEI than LII here. I wouldn't say I'm all that stoic emotionally although sometimes I can give off that impression to others. Also, I find the 'unpleasant truths' of the world rather distressing. I am content for the most part but there's always room for improvement.


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

OP is close, but LII is most Gamma. SEI is most Delta. In Beta, SLE is most Beta, whereas EIE is most Alpha.
ExFx - Alpha
ExTx - Beta
IxTx - Gamma
IxFx - Delta


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

INerdTP said:


> OP is close, but LII is most Gamma. SEI is most Delta. In Beta, SLE is most Beta, whereas EIE is most Alpha.
> ExFx - Alpha
> ExTx - Beta
> IxTx - Gamma
> IxFx - Delta


Not sure I agree. A lot of SEIs I've run into can definitely seem like ESIs at first glance and definitely fit the idea of gamma better than the other alpha types. That's based on my personal experiences, so I agree with @Rabid Seahorse here.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

*most Alpha Alpha:* ESE
*most Beta Alpha:* ILE
*most Gamma Alpha:* ILE
*most Delta Alpha:* SEI

*most Alpha Beta:* EIE
*most Beta Beta:* SLE
*most Gamma Beta:* LSI
*most Delta Beta:* IEI

*most Alpha Gamma:* SEE
*most Beta Gamma:* LIE 
*most Gamma Gamma:* either Gamma NT
*most Delta Gamma:* none

*most Alpha Delta:* IEE
*most Beta Delta:* LSE
*most Gamma Delta:* LSE
*most Delta Delta:* SLI


I didn't feel the need to use every one once, as that seemed to be trying to fit reality into a theory which didn't hold up, so I used a few more than once and a few not at all.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Alpha: Agree with OP
Beta: Agree

Gamma:
Most Alpha: ESI
Most Beta: SEE
Most Gamma: ILI
Most Delta: LIE

Delta:
Most Alpha: EII
Most Beta: IEE
Most Gamma: LSE
Most Delta: SLI


----------

